
How to learn Data Science: free, online learning path - lomero
http://studiy.co/path/data-science/
======
mimo777
Why not MIT? Their OCW page is great. Also this page:
[https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/nando.defreitas/machinelearni...](https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/nando.defreitas/machinelearning/)

~~~
lomero
Thank for suggestions.

This is still in beta version and I'm figuring out what works best. Currently
paths are created by domain experts and users can propose changes (or even
create new paths) and vote on particular courses.

